# Where do you buy your soap colors?



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I've been buying the gel colors from Hoegger supply & I really like them but you have to buy them as a kit & I always run out of the colors I use most.

I'm thinking of trying the mica's or oxides but really don't know which one's are best or where I should order them from.

If anyone has a favorite place or type of colors I can buy in individual colors I'd love to maybe try them.

I'm out of green now so I'd like to place an order soon.

Thanks for all your help, all of you here in the soap forum are such a great help.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I have only used powdered oxides and micas and I get them from wholesalesuppliesplus.com. You really need to order $30 worth of stuff at a time so you can get free shipping. If you order one thing they charge a crazy high shipping/proccessing fee (like $24!) so if you're going to pay almost $30 for one thing you're better off paying $30 for actual items and get free shipping.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I looked at some of their colors but since never used them I wanted to hear from some of you 1st.
I will order EO, etc. to make up the $30.00. My orders never seem to be too small when I do make one.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Was just looking at Wholesale supplies Plus' colors & also BrambleBerry's. It can be a little confusing with the oxides, mica's, pigments & then the liquid colors too.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Backfourty said:


> Was just looking at Wholesale supplies Plus' colors & also BrambleBerry's. It can be a little confusing with the oxides, mica's, pigments & then the liquid colors too.


Tell me about it! Soapqueen.com has some good tutorials on types of colorants.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm an oxide, ultra marine & clay soaper.

I mix my powdered colorants with glycerin to disperse the color.

Usually you would mix ultra marines with water and oxides with oil ... glycerin takes care of both of them! It doesn't take much glycerin, less than a teaspoon!

Once the colorants are in liquid form, I put some of my soap into the colorant bowl, then add the colored soap to the batch.

If I am swirling, I add the whole amount of soap I'm swirling with to the colorant bowl.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

What is an ultra marine, I don't think I saw that on any of the sites?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Most powdered blue, pink & violet (some greens) are ultra marines. They are mineral pigments. See FNWL & MMS

I usually get oxides & UM from fast buys & co-ops


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Just got a couple colors from Wholesale supplies plus & looking forward to trying them out. I already had some Glycerin so I'll mix a little in with that.


----------

